# I think she may be pregnant-Update: Had babies!



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

I got this girl from a petstore. I should've known there was a good chance she'd be pregnant, but I didn't think about it. The owner said they get mixed up a lot. I took her out and noticed her stomach has gotten big the past couple days. Does anyone have any good information about taking care of a mom and babies? What to feed the mom? Anything will help since I know nothing except some basic stuff. I already seperated her from my other female rat and put her in a 10g with newspaper bedding and a little hide box. I've had her almost 2 weeks.

Here's a couple of pictures of her belly. What do you think?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics*

looks as though she could have them any day

there are lots of great threads on here in this section that address the questions you just asked

what are you feeding her now?

you can add some cooked egg to what ever you are feeding her now... once you list what her current diet is we can offer some other suggestions


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics*

She eats her normal rat blocks and this rat mix I buy. I also feed her scrambled eggs and various fruits and veggies. 

Is there a website that explains everything pretty well on female rats and having babies?


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics*

Here's a couple good links I've found over the years..

http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSBreedingFAQMain.html

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/orphans.htm

http://www.boardmanweb.com/rattery/ratbreeding.htm

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics*

Today she's been really lethargic and hasn't eaten much. Is this normal? There's no built nest yet and no sign of her going into labor yet.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics..And a couple more ?&#*

Sorry to double post.

Today she is VERY grumpy. I reached in to pick her up and she turned around and bit me. I'm guessing this is normal? There's still no signs of her going to have her babies yet.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics..And a couple more ?&#*

biting is to be expected

Some Mothers can be extremely nippy... start taking extra care to protect youself because some bites can be quite nasty. Be sure to clean her area very well everyday until you see babies because it may be the last good cleaning it will get for the first week after they are born. The nippiness tends last for about 2 weeks then the Mommy decides she would really like you to help her entertain her little ones by the 3rd week.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant..Pics..And a couple more ?&#*

No wonder Fay was bitey! I came home just now and it looks as if she just had her babies! So far I only see 4 and I'm not even going to bother her to see if there's more. Poor Fay looks exhausted. From what I can see, the babies are nursing on her right now and all are pink happy looking little guys! The 4 I saw all have milk bands. I was worried, but she's being such a good mom from what I see. All the babies are so precious. I will definitely post pictures in a couple days. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant-Update: Had babies! More ?&#*

When I plan to count the babies tomorrow..Will she be upset that I touched the babies and might neglect or kill them? I'm going to rub the bedding on my hands before I touch them. Is that all I should do?


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: I think she may be pregnant-Update: Had babies! More ?&#*

yea but if u top up her food bowl first she will go running to the food and then u can have a sneaky peek but if she comes back and looks angry ruunn lol


----------

